# wordpress style.css



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I have been messing around with css trying to learn a little - especially when it comes to modifying themes. I am able to make some changes to different themes but theres still alot to learn. 

I have been messing with a theme for wordpress. To see it, go here. - Its my testing and learning space. What I am trying to do is to move the calendar up to above the navigation of the left sidebar. I am stuck so...

Any suggestions would be welcome

Thanks -- Dan


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Dan,

pretty interesting what you are doing here... have you tried changing the html source and move the table of the calendar to your target area (above the navigation of left sidebar)? or do you really want to control this via CSS?

i have been playing around CSS several months back and I am very rusty now when it comes to this. So just my 2 cents. :grin:


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey there!

In your .html file hunt down your <div id="SIDE"> which has all your goodies on the left. Then find and move *<div class="Calendar">* (bold in code below) above <h2>Navigation</h2>

Might need to work on spacing between the calendar and navigation, but that should work.


```
<div id="SIDE">
			<h2>Navigation</h2>
			<ul>
									<li class="cat-item cat-item-3"><a title="View all posts filed under My Views" href="http://renegadescove.com/sobeitblog/?cat=3">My Views</a> (3)
</li>
			</ul>

			<h2>Search</h2>
<div class="SearchBox">
	<form action="http://renegadescove.com/sobeitblog/" method="get">
		<div>
		<input type="text" alt="Enter search text" name="s" value="" id="searchbox"/>
		<input type="submit" alt="Submit for search results" value="go" id="searchbutton"/>
		</div>
	</form>
</div>
			<h2>Archives</h2>
			<ul>
					<li><a title="April 2008" href="http://renegadescove.com/sobeitblog/?m=200804">April 2008</a></li>
	<li><a title="March 2008" href="http://renegadescove.com/sobeitblog/?m=200803">March 2008</a></li>
			</ul>

			[B]<div class="Calendar">
			<div class="Header"/>
				<table summary="Calendar" id="wp-calendar">
	<caption>April 2008</caption>
	<thead>
	<tr>
		<th title="Sunday" scope="col" abbr="Sunday">S</th>
		<th title="Monday" scope="col" abbr="Monday">M</th>
		<th title="Tuesday" scope="col" abbr="Tuesday">T</th>
		<th title="Wednesday" scope="col" abbr="Wednesday">W</th>
		<th title="Thursday" scope="col" abbr="Thursday">T</th>
		<th title="Friday" scope="col" abbr="Friday">F</th>
		<th title="Saturday" scope="col" abbr="Saturday">S</th>
	</tr>
	</thead>

	<tfoot>
	<tr>
		<td id="prev" colspan="3" abbr="March"><a title="View posts for March 2008" href="http://renegadescove.com/sobeitblog/?m=200803">« Mar</a></td>
		<td class="pad"> </td>
		<td class="pad" id="next" colspan="3"> </td>
	</tr>
	</tfoot>

	<tbody>
	<tr>
		<td class="pad" colspan="2"> </td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>5</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>6</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>9</td><td>10</td><td>11</td><td><a title="Okay, its not 20 days yet, Who Knew???" href="http://renegadescove.com/sobeitblog/?m=20080412">12</a></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td id="today">13</td><td>14</td><td>15</td><td>16</td><td>17</td><td>18</td><td>19</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>20</td><td>21</td><td>22</td><td>23</td><td>24</td><td>25</td><td>26</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>27</td><td>28</td><td>29</td><td>30</td>
		<td colspan="3" class="pad"> </td>
	</tr>
	</tbody>
	</table>	
			<div class="Footer"/>
			</div>[/B]


			<h2>Other</h2>
			<ul>
							<li class="linkcat" id="linkcat-5">Local Links
	<ul>
<li><a title="Local Newspaper" href="http://www.jonesborosun.com">Jonesboro Sun</a></li>
<li><a title="local tv station" href="http://kait8.com">Kait8</a></li>

	</ul>
</li>
<li class="linkcat" id="linkcat-6">Tech Support
	<ul>
<li><a title="Help for the technical challenge with most computer problems" href="http://www.cybertechhelp.com">Cyber Tech Help Forums</a></li>
<li><a title="Tech Support Forum is a free computer support center for everyone.  " href="http://www.techsupportforum.com/">Tech Support Forum</a></li>

	</ul>
</li>

				<li>Meta
				<ul>
					<li><a href="http://renegadescove.com/sobeitblog/wp-login.php?action=register">Register</a></li>					<li><a href="http://renegadescove.com/sobeitblog/wp-login.php">Login</a></li>
					<li><a title="Powered by WordPress, state-of-the-art semantic personal publishing platform." href="http://wordpress.org/">WordPress</a></li>
					<li><a title="Visual theme designed by GetTemplate." href="http://gettemplate.com/">GetTemplate</a></li>
									</ul>
				</li>
						</ul>
			
			<h2>Syndication</h2>
			<ul class="rss">
				<li><a href="http://renegadescove.com/sobeitblog/?feed=rss2">Entries</a></li>
				<li><a href="http://renegadescove.com/sobeitblog/?feed=comments-rss2">Comments</a></li>
			</ul>
</div>
```


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

TriggerFinger said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> pretty interesting what you are doing here... have you tried changing the html source and move the table of the calendar to your target area (above the navigation of left sidebar)? or do you really want to control this via CSS?
> 
> i have been playing around CSS several months back and I am very rusty now when it comes to this. So just my 2 cents. :grin:


theres no html file as far as I can tell. Everythings done via php and css. You are right, I was trying to control this through the wrong file. 

Thanks...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Jaxo said:


> Hey there!
> 
> In your .html file hunt down your <div id="SIDE"> which has all your goodies on the left. Then find and move *<div class="Calendar">* (bold in code below) above <h2>Navigation</h2>
> 
> Might need to work on spacing between the calendar and navigation, but that should work.


looks like this is so far above me right now, I might need to start with something simpler. There is no html page. Its all php - as far as I can tell, so I guess before doing anymore I might need to learn a little about php. Based your instructions, I believe I should be in the sidebar.php file to make those changes you suggested.

What happened to the good old days when web pages were simple html...

Thanks


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Ah yes. Wordpress. Sorry, I don't' have much experience in the area of wordpress or php(still learning). Perhaps you can sift through some of the .php files and find the code to fix? *(back up everything)* If not, let us know and hopefully someone with more experience in Wordpress can chime in.

Good luck!


----------

